# 45g



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

is a 45g a good tank and how many reds


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

600000000 million maybe??? lol j/K
hmmmm maybe its good for 3 or 4 or 5 maybe?


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

i would be hesistant to say any for life, I keep a gold spilo in my 45g hes about 6-6.5", the difference between a 45G and a 55g is 12 inches of length, which makes a big difference when your dealing with an already small tank.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would just get a 55g


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

You would be better off to try to get a little larger tank. A 55g would be good for 3-4 reds.


----------

